
Here Are The 11 Biggest Pivots Of 2011 - thesash
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-best-pivots-of-2011-2011-12#color-switched-to-a-video-sharing-application-1
======
thesash
Spoiler alert: the #1 most overused word of 2011 is... Pivot! Half of these
are not pivots at all, at least not according to the definition Eric Ries
originally coined: "A change in strategy without a change in vision."

SkillSlate: looks like a change in vision to me (totally different product)
Fondu: not a pivot, its a totally new company Hipmunk: not a pivot, it's a new
(complementary) product Turntable.fm: Brand new startup Fab: Brand new startup

All of these look like startups we should be commending for making building
good products and making strategic decisions this year, let's just stop
calling everything startups do "Pivoting" just because its a buzzword.

